# Nitric Oxide



## Squirrell (Oct 15, 2009)

I am trying to find a code for "nitric oxide" - administered (inhaled) during cardiac cath to increase blood flow to pulmonary artery
Thank you, Doris M. Lamkin, CPC


----------



## amsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

*NO challenge*

Did you ever get an answer to this question?


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 8, 2010)

A month and a half ago, I was lucky enough to be able to go to a seminar that Dr. Z (David Zielske) was presenting at and this was in one of his slides:

"A right heart cath isn't just right atrial/ventricular pressures. The right heart cath may be a more involved procedure that may include cardiac output determination, oxygen saturations, wedge pressures, thermodilution studies, NITRIC OXIDE STUDIES, etc."

So, no, it isn't billed separately and would be considered part of the right heart cath.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## amsmith (Oct 11, 2010)

**

Thank you


----------

